# What kind of type hydraulic fluid to use?



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

I have a early Northman super heavy duty deluxe from the early 80's. I just had to replace the hydraulic lines for the first time. After doing this I am at lost on which hyd fluid to put back in. Remember the pump and fluid is mounted in the engine area underhood. So I dont think the special fluid for cold is needed. I went to Tractor supply company and there was like 12 different hyd fluids. What weight? High pressure? Anti-foaming etc? Help.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Stop by a plow dealer and pick some up, it doesn't matter what brand. The plow fluid will have a lower operating temperature and anti-icing properties.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I use trans fluid in ALL our Western's here in NJ and it gets cold here at night! Granted, they are all cable operated units and we service the pumps and change the fluid every year, but we haven't had any problems at all in the last 10 years. If the pump is selenoid operated, I would probable recommond the special plow oil, but your underhood setup should be fine with trans fluid.


----------



## njshore4x4 (Sep 28, 2004)

Good all tranny fluid here for the last 3 years and no problems in NJ.


----------

